# Bulging disk in spine



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. I've checked out these forums before for Chihuahua advice, and its been very helpful so I figured I'd join.
Anyway, my little JJ apparently took a fall yesterday and now has a bulging disk in his spine. He's been prescribed anti-inflammatory medication, and 6-8 weeks strict crate rest. Unfortunately my rambunctious little fellow *hates* crates. 
Has anyone here been through this sort of thing, and maybe has tips? I'm going to try reintroducing his crate tonight. (Wish me luck!)So far I've confined him to the living room with a doggy gate, and he's mostly stayed in his bed, but he did leap on the couch once, and I'm told that's dangerous.
Any advice or good thoughts for JJ would be deeply appreciated. 

Thank you,

Vera:sad5:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe a playpen would go over better than a crate. He'd be confined, but able to walk around alilttle bit. Jumping is a BIG no-no. He could become paralyzed! Please keep him in a confined space where he can't run, or jump!. Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Susan. Do NOT let him jump when he has a bulging disc. It could have disastrous consequences. 

If your vet wants him in crate, then put him in a crate. He can cry, yell, scream - whatever. You are doing what is BEST for him. Crate rest as prescribed by the vet is what he needs.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info! I'm going to send my husband to the store today to get a play pen. This stuff is so scary! I pulled out the crate and washed it, but have hesitated to JJ in it because he jumps around in it trying to break out and that's scary because he hits the top of the crate. A play pen might be just the thing. Do you happen to know, is it also bad when they stand on their back legs? 

Thank you again for the info and advice!

Vera


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how you would stop a chihuahua from standing on its hind legs! Maybe the playpen would be better. If he is fighting the crate, that would really be bad. He needs to be quiet. I wonder if the vet would give you something for pain that would also sedate him?? Just wondering. Sue


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update: we got a doggy play pen Friday night. Thank you for the advice Susan! It turned out to be quite large, I got it from Craigs List, but over all it worked well. It takes up a large chunk of my living room and I put in JJ's bed, a pillow, some toys, his food and a pee pad. That gives him enough room that he doesn't freak out but still significantly limits his activity. And he has nothing to jump on. So far so good, but its been less than a week since he hurt his back, and already it feels too long. He's mellowed out some, but the energy level is still high so he still tried to jump when he sees an opportunity. I think its going to be a long 6 weeks for all involved. 
My poor cat is moping becuase JJ can't play with him now. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing little jj is getting used to quite time are should i say how are you its very hard if possible to keep these little angels still


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great news. I use a play pen for my dog with the seizures. She LOVES it. I leave the door open during the day, and at bedtime, she races in! She just adores 'her' space. Sue


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Little JJ has proven to be the terrorist who is using his quiet time to store up energy and shoot out of the play pen as soon as the door is opened. And then the cat races in to hang out in the pen. The play pen door has a ledge JJ hops over on his way out, so that's scary for me. But he's also got all this pent up energy that he's trying to use up jumping and running as soon as he's loose, which of course he isn't supposed to do. So I've got him well-contained when he's in there, and he likes it, but I can tell this is going to be a process. 
On a positive note, this is achieving the near imporssible - he prefers going outside to go potty now instead of using pads. We'll see if that keeps going when it rains or snows. Had I known I would have gotten a pen a lot sooner!
Btw, have any of you guys successfully kept your chis from jumping around while not sedated? What's the secret?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

can you do anything to keep him occupied? Like a big bone/antler to chew on.? How about a board on top? He really has to be quiet to heal right! Is he still on pain pills? Some times they feel so good on the pills they over due. Talk with vet??? Good luck with the little climber! Sue


----------

